# Fischereiprüfung Osthessen



## T1m0 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 
wie viele andere Studenten auch habe ich währen meinen Semesterferien einiges an Zeit und will nun meinen Fischereischein mal in Angriff nehmen, habe von Kursen gelesen die im Oktober stattfinden. Jetzt frage ich mich ob es auch so Schnellkurse bzgl. der Lehrgangs zur Fischereiprüfung gibt, oder irgendwas, wo man mal nachfragen kann. Hab die Googlemaschine schonmal den ganzen Mittag laufen lassen und mich entschlossen hier im Forum anzumelden und meine Frage mal an den "Angler" zu bringen! 
Ich würde auch für die Lerhgangstage auch 100km im Umkreis von Fulda abfahren.
Hoffe auf Antworten und bedanke mich schonmal im voraus.


----------

